# is there a better model?



## michael j (Jan 18, 2010)

I purchased a skil 1825 fixed/plunge router to start off with, connected to a table; make straight 1/4' cut- not going straight. Do I need a better router? kinda long winded - sorry..


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Michael;

You need a fence to help you make a straight cut. Any straight piece of wood clamped to the table will work. It is nearly impossible to make a straight cut by holding the wood with your hands. Please keep your hands away from the bit. Use some type of push block.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

michael j said:


> I purchased a skil 1825 fixed/plunge router to start off with, connected to a table; make straight 1/4' cut- not going straight. Do I need a better router? kinda long winded - sorry..


Hi Michael:

Go to the The Woodworking Channel and find the videos for "the router workshop" and watch those like you're taking on a new religion. Don't touch the router until you've seen how these guys do it. Missing appendages is highly possible. Never use a router without workpiece support!!! All will be explained to you in the videos.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Michael, PLEEEZE, take Ron's advice. Blood stains are hard to sand out!
Gene


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Make sure you push your material from right to left on the table.


----------



## michael j (Jan 18, 2010)

I installed this router in a riobi table, and seems like router not solid!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Michael, and welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

michael j said:


> I installed this router in a riobi table, and seems like router not solid!


Hi Michael, welcome to the forum.
Can you describe just how you installed the router to the table? It should be solid in the table. Is the router loose or is it the plate also. Need some more info. 
You should have the fence set up the distance from the bit that you want the cut. Feed your workpiece across the bit while holding it against the fence, similar to the way you use a table saw, from the right end of the table to the left. The depth of the cut should be no more than 1/2 the diameter of the bit. For instance, if you are using a 1/4" bit you should only make a 1/8" deep cut. If you want a deeper cut you need to run it through at 1/8", raise the bit and run it through again. 
Please get back to us with some more information.


----------

